# Open Heart Surgery



## Gardenlover (Jul 31, 2022)

Wednesday I go in to have an aorta heart valve replaced, my wife told me to ask the doc to inject a couple shots of kindness and compassion into the heart as well. I told her if they can find my heart I'll ask them about it.

Fairly common procedure now-a-days.


----------



## Leann (Jul 31, 2022)

Best wishes for an excellent outcome and speedy recovery!


----------



## Jules (Jul 31, 2022)

Wishing you well on Wednesday.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2022)

*Wishing you the best possible outcome, and a rapid recovery. *


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 1, 2022)

Had it done in 2008....still going strong after 14 yrs.

Not to worry, you'll feel like a million bucks afterwards.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

Positive vibes going up for you and your surgeons Gardenlover.  I believe @dobielvr is right. After surgery there'll be a new improved you.    I had a cardiac ablation done in 2016, haven't had an A-fib attack since and it dramatically changed the quality of my life for the better. Wishing the same for you.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 1, 2022)

Prayers going up for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 1, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Wednesday I go in to have an aorta heart valve replaced, my wife told me to ask the doc to inject a couple shots of kindness and compassion into the heart as well. I told her if they can find my heart I'll ask them about it.
> 
> Fairly common procedure now-a-days.


hope it goes well


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 1, 2022)

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## oldman (Aug 1, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Wednesday I go in to have an aorta heart valve replaced, my wife told me to ask the doc to inject a couple shots of kindness and compassion into the heart as well. I told her if they can find my heart I'll ask them about it.
> 
> Fairly common procedure now-a-days.


I had a pilot friend that had this done just a few years ago. He said they went up through his groin and then inserted the new valve inside the old valve. He said he feels much better and more energy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2022)

My best wishes for an easy procedure Gardy. I'm also wishing you a speedy and comfortable recovery!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2022)

All the best to you!


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 1, 2022)

I thank you all.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Wednesday I go in to have an aorta heart valve replaced, my wife told me to ask the doc to inject a couple shots of kindness and compassion into the heart as well. I told her if they can find my heart I'll ask them about it.
> 
> Fairly common procedure now-a-days.


Yep, Common and the medical industry has made so many strides.
Whatever happens, Don't be afraid!  Don't EVER be afraid!  Not for a second!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 3, 2022)

My father had that surgery long ago.  

Best wishes and prayers to you for a fast and full recovery!!!!


----------



## Victor (Aug 3, 2022)

Fear is normal and saying it is common is useless and no solace. I know from experience. See valvereplacement com.    A helpful site to know. Bring enough to read and eat and underwear to hospital and rehab.  Prepare yourself


----------



## funsearcher! (Aug 3, 2022)

Hope all is well and you are recovering.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 3, 2022)

I too, hope that you will be doing well with your recovery!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 3, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Wednesday I go in to have an aorta heart valve replaced


Well, it's Wednesday...


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 3, 2022)

GL. Thinking of you today. Hoping all is well, and your recovery is swift.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 4, 2022)

Well, it is now very early Thursday morning, and I trust all is well.


----------



## Been There (Aug 4, 2022)

This is a common procedure now, but I can understand your anxiety. Just try to relax and go with it. You will do fine. Best wishes.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 4, 2022)

Thinking of you Gardy.


----------



## Right Now (Aug 4, 2022)

Will wait for your recovery good news.
I know you will have many smiles when we hear.
Thinking of you each day...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2022)

I hope you are recuperating well


----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2022)

@Gardenlover…….I’m hoping your surgery went well, and you are restfully recovering.
Look forward to hearing from you when you’re up to posting.
We all care and always will.
Be strong and become well..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## oldman (Aug 4, 2022)

Hoping you did well and that everything is OK.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 5, 2022)

Surgery was cancelled as my red blood cell count was half of what is normal. This dropped from last November when it was normal. They thought it might be from a ulcer, etc. so they did a upper and lower scope. They found several areas in my esophagus that have the doctors concerned, they did a biopsy to see if it is cancer. 

Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2022)

Heh, posted before I read Gardy's post


----------



## Lara (Aug 5, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Surgery was cancelled as my red blood cell count was half of what is normal. This dropped from last November when it was normal. They thought it might be from a ulcer, etc. so they did a upper and lower scope. They found several areas in my esophagus that have the doctors concerned, they did a biopsy to see if it is cancer.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


How soon will they know the biopsy results? Since the doc mentioned the C-word possibility then they shouldn't make you wait any longer than they have to for the test results. Waiting is hard. But there are other causes of low red blood cell counts that are less serious so let's just stay focused on that


----------



## Kaila (Aug 8, 2022)

I am still thinking of you and hoping for the best for you,  @Gardenlover


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 9, 2022)

The esophagus biopsy came back and it is cancerous. They will attempt to remove it if possible. It doesn’t appear to have metastasized. It will be scheduled asap.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm sorry for you for this diagnosis, it's shocking and scary.  I've had two separate cancer surgeries.  Great strides have been made with cancer treatments.  You will be all right.  I wish you the very best.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 9, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> The esophagus biopsy came back and it is cancerous. They will attempt to remove it if possible. It doesn’t appear to have metastasized. It will be scheduled asap.


Not the news you were hoping for…..hope removal goes positive.
My prayers and good thoughts are with you……stay strong.
You have support from all of us here..


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

Sending positive thoughts to you @Gardenlover.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 9, 2022)

Sending love and prayers for healing, GardenLover.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2022)

Thinking of you @Gardenlover


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2022)

Sorry for this diagnosis, but like Pepper said, great strides have been made. My best wishes are with you, Gardy! Stay positive.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> The esophagus biopsy came back and it is cancerous. They will attempt to remove it if possible. It doesn’t appear to have metastasized. It will be scheduled asap.



Conquer it, pard


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 12, 2022)

I wonder how our dear friend is doing....


----------



## Leann (Aug 12, 2022)

@Gardenlover praying you're doing well.


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Thankfully, I'm feeling pretty much normal. More doctor stuff next week.
When embarking on a big project, my boss used to say, "You've got to eat that elephant one bite at a time."


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes. Thankfully, I'm feeling pretty much normal. More doctor stuff next week.
> When embarking on a big project, my boss used to say, "You've got to eat that elephant one bite at a time."


I'm so glad you're feeling ok. I like that; "one bite at a time". Remember you are loved, too.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 13, 2022)

*You da man, Gardy!*


----------



## Gardenlover (Aug 16, 2022)

I have *wonderful *news! Yesterday, the doctor was able to completely remove the maligant esophageal tumor.
I have a follow-up with him in two months. 

At some point in time, the aortic heart valve replacement will rescheduled.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I have *wonderful *news! Yesterday, the doctor was able to completely remove the maligant esophageal tumor.
> I have a follow-up with him in two months.
> 
> At some point in time, the aortic heart valve replacement will rescheduled.


@Gardenlover 
This *is* wonderful news   You must feel ecstatic .. now, you deserve to relax and recuperate!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I have *wonderful *news! Yesterday, the doctor was able to completely remove the maligant esophageal tumor.
> I have a follow-up with him in two months.
> 
> At some point in time, the aortic heart valve replacement will rescheduled.


This is great news. I'm so happy for you, Gardy!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 16, 2022)

* YAY! *​


----------



## Lara (Aug 16, 2022)

Whew! You dodged that bullet!! Now keep us posted on the heart valve replacement. You'll soon be good as new!
You never would have known early on about the cancer had you not gone in for the heart issue. What a blessing


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 12, 2022)

I had a follow up procedure on the esophagus yesterday, got the results today. Another area was found which is looking disturbing to say the least. The doctors plan to send me to a specialist that is trying a new procedure to defeat such things, which is to be scheduled in the next three months. Heart surgery is schedule for Oct 19.

I will not bow, I will not break, I will not fall, I will not fade. I will take your breath away. ~Breaking Benjamin


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I will take your breath away.


Yes, you certainly did! What strong resolve you have. So positive.  I so admire you Gardy. 

So this new area will be handled by a specialist, that's great.

We're all with you!


----------



## Gaer (Oct 12, 2022)

You're gonna ace this thing!  It's gonna be fine!
Oct 19!  Our prayers will be with you!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> I will not bow, I will not break, I will not fall, I will not fade. I will take your breath away. ~Breaking Benjamin


You got this, Pard


----------



## Jules (Oct 12, 2022)

With your attitude and great doctors, the odds are in your favour.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 15, 2022)

We will be thinking of you, on Oct 19!
Hoping for the best, for you.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2022)

*Holding you in my thoughts, sending prayers of strength and healing your way. Best possible outcome, Oct. 19!*


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 15, 2022)

I thank you all.


----------



## Leann (Oct 15, 2022)

Adding my best wishes for an excellent outcome.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 15, 2022)

Think positive thoughts, hold them tight, and things will work out in your favor, @Gardenlover!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2022)

@Gardenlover 

Holding you in my heart   and hoping for the best outcome possible.
You have a very strong resolve, which is admirable.


----------



## Victor (Oct 16, 2022)

Good luck. Had it done great


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2022)

Thinking of you @Gardenlover .  Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Gardenlover (Oct 24, 2022)

Surgery was a success, having some issues going in and out of AFIB, but that's happens in a third of the cases. Got home 5 hours ago.
Thank you for all of your support.

Your a great group of people.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 24, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Surgery was a success, having some issues going in and out of AFIB, but that's happens in a third of the cases. Got home 5 hours ago.
> Thank you for all of your support.
> 
> Your a great group of people.


Hurray!  Thank you for telling us, so quickly.  We were thinking of you!  Great news.  Take very good care of yourself, this week too.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Surgery was a success, having some issues going in and out of AFIB, but that's happens in a third of the cases. Got home 5 hours ago.
> Thank you for all of your support.
> 
> Your a great group of people.


All the best on your convalescence @Gardenlover 
There is a lot of support with post-op, that I'm sure is available to you through your hospital/doctor.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 24, 2022)

Heal.  Get well soon!


----------



## Right Now (Oct 24, 2022)

Gardenlover said:


> Surgery was a success, having some issues going in and out of AFIB, but that's happens in a third of the cases. Got home 5 hours ago.
> Thank you for all of your support.
> 
> Your a great group of people.


So happy to hear this @Gardenlover ! Rest, be thankful, and we will all keep you in our thoughts.


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2022)

Wonderful to hear that you’re at home, @Gardenlover   Rest and recuperate.  You’re being thought about.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 24, 2022)

So glad you're home and feeling better.


----------



## JustDave (Oct 24, 2022)

Here's to your health.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 24, 2022)

Glad things went well. Take it slow and easy for a while. My friend just had a valve replacement, along with a section of artery. Will probably go see him tomorrow.


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 24, 2022)

Glad your surgery went well, @Gardenlover !


----------

